# JO Vancouver



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

Encore du sport, p'tin  

Qui va suivre les JO d'hiver cette année ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Pas moi

(sublime avatar).


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

houlà... Le vent souffle fort, l'absence de neige nuit au refroidissement


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Encore du sport, p'tin
> 
> Qui va suivre les JO d'hiver cette année ??



Le printemps normalement.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> houlà... Le vent souffle fort, l'absence de neige nuit au refroidissement


Et pendant ce temps là, une blonde modératrice vénéneuse qui se teint les tétons au rouge à lèvres, expulse ou force les membres du forum Vidéo à se finir tout seuls en mélangeant l'alcool et les médicaments


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, une blonde modératrice vénéneuse qui se teint les tétons au rouge à lèvres, expulse ou force les membres du forum Vidéo à se finir tout seuls en mélangeant l'alcool et les médicaments



:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: merci pour cette pinte de rire  Je demande à voir... les tétons peints en rouge bien sur :rose: pas les pôv membres


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Y a des JO en hivers ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Encore du sport, p'tin
> 
> Qui va suivre les JO d'hiver cette année ??



_"C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases"_
Maître Folace


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2010)

Bien, ce genre de sujet devait apparaitre, c'est de saison, on le laisse vivre 15 jours, commentant au grès, des évènements dans la joie et la bonne humeur les exploits des équipes nationales et respectives dans leurs disciplines les plus variées, à l' exception du curling qui dispose d'un fil dédié.
merci.


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2010)

la pièce principale des JO commence ce mardi à 21 heure.
les connaisseurs trépignent d'impatience et savent qu'ils ne peuvent pas compter sur France Télévision pour retransmettre tout le calendrier de l'épreuve (euphémisme).
ils ont déjà préparé tout ce qu'il faut pour tenir de 21 heure à 9h du matin chaque jour lors du tour préliminaire.

sinon déjà une médaille française en biathlon.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Marie Dorin c'est un bonheur de la voir a la télé lorsqu'elle a été interwiouvé : fraîche, sautillante, heureuse, nature, tout le contraire des grosses têtes, pourvu qu'elle reste comme ça longtemps


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2010)

Le direct en HD sur FranceTelevision avec possibilité de remonter dans le temps, et le matin, visionage possible de ce qui a été diffusé dans la nuit précédente
http://jo-vancouver-2010.francetv.fr/?page=smoothHD







Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.


----------



## fedo (14 Février 2010)

Vincent Jay champion olympique du biathlon.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Et aussi sympa à écouter que la p'tite Marie. Ils sont bien ces bi-athlètes qui ne sont pas favoris au départ  Et quel plaisir de les voir utiliser leur carabine alors qu'ils soufflent comme des phoques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.


C'est une merveille ce truc.
Une vidéo avec silverlight, ça ne te bouffe presque rien sur ton processeur.
Alors qu'une video en flash, tu montes à 150%.

La preuve que flash c'est vraiment de la merde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------




fedo a dit:


> Vincent Jay champion olympique du biathlon.



J'ai allumé la télé 40 secondes avant l'arrivée.
Trop beau, j'ai faillit chialler.
C'est ça la magie des jeux, tu te passionnes pour des épreuves dont tu n'as rien a branler le reste du temps.


----------



## fedo (15 Février 2010)

incroyable encore une médaille d'or en combiné nordique.
la France est en tête des médailles d'or ce matin:king: 
ces athlètes on ne les voit que tous les 4 ans (pour les non initiés), mais ils gagnent avec le sourire et le fairplay.

c'est rafraichissant le sport olympique.

et un Québecois donnent sa 1ère médaille d'or au Canada, spéciale dédicace à Don Cherry...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

La france est actuellement la première nation de ces JO grâce a ses deux médailles d'or. C'est un exploit. Faut organiser un attentat au bouquetin piéger afin de niquer les pistes et faire en sorte que les JO s'arrêtent maintenant.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Oui deux médailles et sans qu'il y ait un mort... C'est vrai ça... c'est de la merde cette émission


----------



## tabaluga72 (15 Février 2010)

Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.[/QUOTE]

Et tu n'as pas eu de problème? J'ai le plug in installé (Safari 4.0.4 + OSX 5.8  - PPC) et rien. On me reconnait toujours pas le plug in. Ni flip for mac d'ailleurs. :-(

Un idée?

Merci


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.
> 
> Et tu n'as pas eu de problème? J'ai le plug in installé (Safari 4.0.4 + OSX 5.8  - PPC) et rien. On me reconnait toujours pas le plug in. Ni flip for mac d'ailleurs. :-(
> 
> ...



Ceci n'est pas un forum technique, veuillez vous reporter sur les sujets appropriés, merci de votre compréhension express, de ne plus poster n'importe-où, et de filer vite fait de ce sujet...


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.
> 
> Et tu n'as pas eu de problème? J'ai le plug in installé (Safari 4.0.4 + OSX 5.8  - PPC) et rien. On me reconnait toujours pas le plug in. Ni flip for mac d'ailleurs. :-(
> 
> ...



ça marche chez moi, même safari, même OS mais processeur Intel et pas même carte graph...
les différents canaux de diffusion ne marchent pas toujours...

il y a peut-être une restriction d'IP à la diffusion (seule une IP du pays du diffuseur passe). c'est le cas sur le site de rds.ca/tsn.ca/sportsnet.ca, pas moyen de voir les jeux via les chaînes web canadiennes.
idem sur tsrsport.ch, là on a un message qui s'affiche si on a pas une IP suisse.

je croise les doigts pour demain 21h30 en espérant que FranceTV assure... et je peste de ne pas habiter la frontière suisse. si vous connaissez un moyen de streamer tsrsport ou tsr2 depuis la France je suis preneur...

sinon médaille de bronze en snowboardcross.


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ça marche chez moi, même safari, même OS mais processeur Intel et pas même carte graph...
> les différents canaux de diffusion ne marchent pas toujours...
> 
> il y a peut-être une restriction d'IP à la diffusion (seule une IP du pays du diffuseur passe). c'est le cas sur le site de rds.ca/tsn.ca/sportsnet.ca, pas moyen de voir les jeux via les chaînes web canadiennes.
> ...



encore un drogué avec une medaille, apres ils font les djeuns qui fument des petards....


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas eu de problème? J'ai le plug in installé (Safari 4.0.4 + OSX 5.8  - PPC) et rien. On me reconnait toujours pas le plug in. Ni flip for mac d'ailleurs. :-(
> 
> Un idée?
> 
> Merci



SI j'en crois les infos indiquées en "system requirements" de cette page

http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/get-started/install/default.aspx

les Mac PowerPC ne peuvent installer que Silverlight 1 avec FireFox 2, Firefox 3 ouSafari 3 maximum 

Or pour voir les jeux en HD sur le site France Television, il faut Silverlight 3 !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> encore un drogué avec une medaille, apres ils font les djeuns qui fument des petards....



Apparemment ils ont raison [de faire chier les djeuns qui fument des pétards] puisqu'on ne comprend rien à ce qu'ils disent...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Technologie SilverLight de Microsoft dont je dois avouer que c'est sans doute l'un des premiers produits de Microsoft que j'apprécie.



Et tu n'as pas eu de problème? J'ai le plug in installé (Safari 4.0.4 + OSX 5.8  - PPC) et rien. On me reconnait toujours pas le plug in. Ni flip for mac d'ailleurs. :-(

Un idée?

Merci [/QUOTE]

C'est devenu n'importe quoi les épreuves au JO d'hivers.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Or pour voir les jeux en HD sur le site France Television, il faut Silverlight 3 !



Vive le service public


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Je comprend plus, on a gagné une médaille d'argent HD ?


----------



## Le docteur (16 Février 2010)

Pas une seconde (ou alors si, une seconde, par accident, le temps de zapper).
Je m'en tape à un point que c'est pas permis...
En plus à part un journaliste sportif il n'y a rien de plus insupportable à entendre qu'un sportif...
"Vous êtes content d'avoir gagné ?"
"Oui, on est content d'avoir gagné.."


----------



## NED (16 Février 2010)

Faut qu'on chope de la médaille en snow...
Normalement on a pas des tanches.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas une seconde (ou alors si, une seconde, par accident, le temps de zapper).
> Je m'en tape à un point que c'est pas permis...
> En plus à part un journaliste sportif il n'y a rien de plus insupportable à entendre qu'un sportif...
> "Vous êtes content d'avoir gagné ?"
> "Oui, on est content d'avoir gagné.."



Bah non justement, on peut se poser la question parce que généralement en France l'unique question posée est : "je suppose que vous êtes déçu d'avoir perdu ?"


----------



## Le docteur (16 Février 2010)

NED a dit:


> Faut qu'on chope de la médaille en snow...
> Normalement on a pas des tanches.


Une tanche, sur la neige, ça doit bien glisser pourtant ?!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393468 a dit:
			
		

> Bah non justement, on peut se poser la question parce que généralement en France l'unique question posée est : "je suppose que vous êtes déçu d'avoir perdu ?"


Là, c'est pire :
_"Oui, on est triste d'avoir perdu. Peut-être qu'on s'était pas investi assez cette année, et en face ils étaient au top, subséquemment on a perdu. C'est une leçon pour la prochaine fois..."_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

Et puis bon : c'est sain le sport !






Faut juste faire gaffe à éviter les aiguilles quand on marche dans les vestiaires... Sinon, c'est sans danger...


----------



## yret (16 Février 2010)

Ce doit être un syndrôme français ... toujours critiquer ...

Peu importe, pour ma part, je suis heureux de pouvoir enfin voir des épreuves de ski, de snow, etc ... diffusées à la TV ! 

Cela nous sort un temps du "tout foot"  (et des commentaires franchement lassants de la vie intégrale du footballeur landa avant d'aller aux toilettes ! :mouais

Je trouve sinon que l'équipe de France a une bonne entame avec 4 médailles et j'espère en voir d'autres très vite (combiné, biathlon, patinage etc ...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> Ce doit être un syndrôme français ... toujours critiquer ...
> 
> Peu importe, pour ma part, je suis heureux de pouvoir enfin voir des épreuves de ski, de snow, etc ... diffusées à la TV !
> 
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord, j'avoue (surtout vu le décalage horaire qui me permet de regarder un peu cette année en "directe"), prendre du plaisir devant ma télé, d'autant que cette année, la France chope un peu de quincaillerie... 



Le docteur a dit:


> ...En plus à part un journaliste sportif il n'y a rien de plus insupportable à entendre qu'un sportif...



Ptain, c'est vrai que sur France Télévision, je sais pas ou ils les ont trouvés mais ils sont particulièrement insupportables les commentateurs   
Certains doivent être payés au nombre de mots débités...  :affraid:
Quelqu'un pour leur dire de la boucler un peu de temps en temps ? :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui deux médailles et sans qu'il y ait un mort... C'est vrai ça... c'est de la merde cette émission



C'est la Géorgie qu'a eu la médaille d'Or


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la Géorgie qu'a eu la médaille d'Or



:rateau:

Tiens, ça donne envie de mettre Vendetta sur une luge ça...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> Tiens, ça donne envie de mettre Vendetta sur une luge ça...



Qui ? Un nOOb que je ne connais pas (encore) ?


----------



## Le docteur (16 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> Ce doit être un syndrôme français ... toujours critiquer ...
> 
> Peu importe, pour ma part, je suis heureux de pouvoir enfin voir des épreuves de ski, de snow, etc ... diffusées à la TV !
> 
> ...



Non, c'est un syndrome français de payer (et de faire payer aux autres qui s'en foutent) une redevance pour filer des sommes faramineuses pour voir des types courir après un ballon pendant des plombes, une bouteille de bière à la main (et les petites s&#339;urs attendant leur tour au pied du divan)...
Ah oui ! Tu parlais du foot aussi, mais bon, le résultat est le même pour les jeux olympiques et, en particulier du mensonge du "tous naturels", "belle aventure humaine", "esprit sportif" etc. Pour se taper du chauvinisme et de la mauvaise foi à tous les étages.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, c'est un syndrome français de payer (et de faire payer aux autres qui s'en foutent) une redevance pour filer des sommes faramineuses pour voir des types courir après un ballon pendant des plombes, une bouteille de bière à la main (et les petites surs attendant leur tour au pied du divan)...
> Ah oui ! Tu parlais du foot aussi, mais bon, le résultat est le même pour les jeux olympiques et, en particulier du mensonge du "tous naturels", "belle aventure humaine", "esprit sportif" etc. Pour se taper du chauvinisme et de la mauvaise foi à tous les étages.



Dans le genre clichés et discussion de comptoir :mouais:

Sinon j'ai pas compris grand chose : c'est qui ce Jo Vancouver?


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2010)

Tu ne connais pas Joe Van Coover ? egalement connu sous le pseudo Jo Deever ...


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

Je suis bien d'accord sur les commentaires de France 2. Insupportable !

On aurait du avoir trois français sur le podium du snowboardcross ...

Quel chauvinisme pas possible !


----------



## Le docteur (16 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dans le genre clichés et discussion de comptoir :mouais:


... ou de TV...


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2010)

ça y est, c'est parti:love:. mais bien sûr pas diffusé sur FranceTV.
USA-Suisse sur Eurosport ou tsr2.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Quelle course cette poursuite encore un tir et un tour pour Jay... Quelle sera la fin, j'sais pas mais quel suspense !


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2010)

tu parles à cause ça plus moyen de voir le match de hockey
je suis furax.
pluie de buts contre la Suisse.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

super la course de jay ... une médaille de bronze de + et avec la manière tous ces fondeurs ce sont de sacrées cylindrées

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> super la course de jay ... une médaille de bronze de + et avec la manière tous ces fondeurs ce sont de sacrées cylindrées



chacun ses goûts mais c'est vrai que je préfère le biathlon au hockey


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2010)

quand tu auras vu le but de David Backes on en reparlera.

ça y est le hockey est revenu...


----------



## zosodesbois (16 Février 2010)

Tain je trouve les français super Frais, et tout les concurrents en général ! Ils font des grimaces, ils font les zozo sur le podium... EXTRA ! Ya une bonne ambiance à Vancouver là ! Jsais pas si vous avez matté les Snow-cross homme mais j'étais un peu dégouté par la chute des frères De Le Rue et malgré ça ils sont restés super tranquilles ! Et puis Bronze du petit d'Isola.... Vivement le pipe  et bien ouej pour Jay aussi !


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Quand au snow cross des filles chapeau mais quelles gamelles ! Sacré parcours


----------



## zosodesbois (16 Février 2010)

Grave ! J'ai vu quelques Boarders dans ma petite carrière de snow mais jamais de cette envergure... Franchement il est juste Hardcore... T'as vu la taille du dernier Gap ? :mouais:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Février 2010)

je ne connaissais pas cette discipline, mais je trouve le procédé du match run assez sympa et très ludique à regarder, j'ai été très impressionné par le "toucher de neige" de Vaultier c'est dommage qu'il ai perdu en demie sur chute, parce qu'il me faisait penser à Herminator


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2010)

l'argent en bordercross.


----------



## zosodesbois (17 Février 2010)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelle ! ! ! !


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2010)

quel match contrasté pour le Canada devant la faible Norvège.
minables dans le 1er tiers, les canadiens ont retrouvé le sens du hockey en 2ème et offert une belle démonstration en 3ème.

8-0 à l'arrivée pour le Canada, et la pression en moins.


----------



## Chang (17 Février 2010)

Je suis le match de curling France/Chine ... avec mise a jour du site officiel des JO. C'est en fait une facon tout aussi intense de profiter de ce sport ...  ...

Pour l'instant, la France mene 4 a 1 ... Allez allez !!! :rateau:

Score final 6-5 apres une belle remontee des Chinois et le match sauve sur la derniere pierre par la France ...  ...


----------



## Madeline (17 Février 2010)

avez-vous un lien pour regarder tout cela sur internet... :rose:
merci d'avance... au cas où


----------



## Grug (17 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Je suis le match de curling France/Chine ... avec mise a jour du site officiel des JO. C'est en fait une facon tout aussi intense de profiter de ce sport ...  ...
> 
> Pour l'instant, la France mene 4 a 1 ... Allez allez !!! :rateau:
> 
> Score final 6-5 apres une belle remontee des Chinois et le match sauve sur la derniere pierre par la France ...  ...


le curling, y'a un fil pour ça.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Les chinois sont pourtant de bons balayeurs sur leur bord d'autoroute mais rien ne vaut notre bonne vieille DDE.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Brian Joubert...
Nan rien...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brian Joubert...
> Nan rien...



Il y a le thread Post Mortem pour ça


----------



## tabaluga72 (17 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> SI j'en crois les infos indiquées en "system requirements" de cette page
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/get-started/install/default.aspx
> 
> ...




Ok, merci 

Sur le site d'une même chaine, certains progs passent, d'autre non :-(

Je vais éviter de trop répondre, le mod va pas être content ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> En plus à part un journaliste sportif il n'y a rien de plus insupportable à entendre qu'un sportif...



Tu sais, quand un sportif s'est défoncé pendant des heures (ok, parfois c'est pas grand chose comme effort - curling), t'es pas trop apte à répondre aux questions cons des journalistes!!!

En général, oui on est content d'avoir gagné ;-)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Tu sais, quand un sportif s'est *défoncé* pendant des heures ...


C'est exactement le terme qui convient


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Brian Joubert...
> Nan rien...



héhé... sans oublier le 2ém effet Quissecoule :






des heures de rires garanties...  :rateau:


----------



## tabaluga72 (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement le terme qui convient




Excellent.  

Quand je faisait de l'athletisme, un de nos mec se shootait au melange CAFE-GURONSAN-COCACOLA ;-)


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Quand je faisait de l'athletisme, un de nos mec se shootait au melange CAFE-GURONSAN-COCACOLA ;-)



Mouai  :mouais:  enfin si tu vois pas la différence tu as bien fait d'arrêter


----------



## tabaluga72 (17 Février 2010)

Il n'y a pas de petits profits 

EPO ou ce cocktail, le but est de tricher :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Quand on etait malade, on devait faire gaffe aux medicaments que l'on prennait, meme pour un simple rhume.

Si je me rappelle bien, il y a quand meme une limite pour le taux de cafeine dans le sang.


----------



## fedo (17 Février 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> avez-vous un lien pour regarder tout cela sur internet... :rose:
> merci d'avance... au cas où



et bien Madeline tout dépend du pays dans lequel tu veux regarder.
si tu es au Canada. (ou sur rds.ca en français).

si tu es en France.

la Russie m'a fait forte impression contre la Lettonie (qui a bien joué) et la victoire russe 7-2. le gardien Letton est une passoire mais les Russes se trouvent facilement, sont explosifs et jouent pendant les 3 périodes.

vivement ce soir pour la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

grillé


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de petits profits
> 
> le but est de tricher :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Pas forcément, tu peux prendre des boissons énergisantes ou autre sans avoir l'intention de tricher  , simplement dans le but de se "_sentir mieux_"   

Bref, en tout cas ces deux là, eux, ils sont aux anges


----------



## yret (17 Février 2010)

7 médailles françaises, c'est pas mal du tout !

J'attends les épreuves de ski alpin avec une légère impatience ...  (commentées par Luc Alphand, Carole Montillet et le journaliste machin-chose pour info)


----------



## tabaluga72 (17 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Pas forcément, tu peux prendre des boissons énergisantes ou autre sans avoir l'intention de tricher  , simplement dans le but de se "_sentir mieux_"



Ce mec nous disait qu'il faisait ca pour se donner un coup de fouet lors de la course, pas pour se sentir mieux. C'est pas une grosse triche, ok. Mais quand meme. :hein::hein:

Pour la cafeine : "Une consommation normale n'est pas considérée comme pratique dopante, seul un *apport massif de caféine est apparenté à du dopage*. La distinction se fait sur le taux de caféine présent dans l'urine. Au dessus de 12 microgramme par litre, le sportif est considéré comme dopé. "

Donc COCA/GUROSAN/CAFE, je pense que les 12 microgramme sont depasse :rateau::rateau:

C'est pas une boisson energisante, mais clairement un apport massif de cafeine 

mais compare aux autres produits dopants, c'est vrai que c'est plutot "gentil" :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> mais compare aux autres produits dopants, c'est vrai que c'est plutot "gentil" :rateau:



Moins que le dopage à la bouteille de coca Haribo :hein:


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> J'attends les épreuves de ski alpin avec une légère impatience ...  (commentées par Luc Alphand, Carole Montillet et le journaliste machin-chose pour info)



J'ai suivi la descente lundi soir, Montillet et Alphand sont pas mal   mais alors le journaliste pffffff  quelle purge  :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> J'ai suivi la descente lundi soir, Montillet et Alphand sont pas mal


Ils ont fini combien?


:rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ils ont fini combien?  :rateau:



Lui il fini à 4 verres et elle 6 !!   

elle picole pas mal l' Iséroise


----------



## yret (17 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> J'ai suivi la descente lundi soir, Montillet et Alphand sont pas mal   mais alors le journaliste pffffff  quelle purge  :sleep: :sleep:



oui d'accord ... j'ai une préférence pour Alphand (qui habite à 3 bornes de chez moi ...) que j'ai déjà transporté sur mon navire (Paris / Dakar 2003 au départ de Valence en Espagne ...)


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

descente femme, ... et une de chute ! la piste est superbe


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Sprint en ski de fond... De vrais fondus !! Faut vraiment du coffre

Pipe : ce Shaun White un véritable oiseau


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Vonn championne  , pas d'énorme surprise vu que c'était la grandissime favorite, mais alors quel cinéma elle nous a fait avec son inflammation du tibia  :mouais:, elle a vraiment essayé de prendre les gens pour des pipes, limite insultant


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2010)

cette fois-ci, les Suèdois et les Finlandais auront du mal à faire or et argent au hockey sur glace.
ils ont bien de la chance que la Russie, la République Tchèque et la Slovaquie partagent le même groupe.
franchement la Suède a déçu contre une Allemagne nulle en attaque (2-0).
la Finlande a mieux fait contre le Belarus 5-1 mais sans enthousiasme.
mais dans les 2 équipes, les choix douteux de sélection vont se payer cash après le 1er tour facile.
en revanche la République Tchèque est déjà très forte et fluide, 3-1 contre la Slovaquie qui paye son manque de profondeur.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2010)

Certes, on a vu des Canadiens impressionnants, surtout par la montée en puissance et qualité de leur jeu au cour du match, mais les Finlandais ou les Suédois ne sont pas là pour faire de la figuration. Faut se calmer sur les rives du Saint-Laurent car les lendemains qui déchantent risquent d'être douloureux.

Un match ça ne veut rien dire. Il y aura quatre élus et ce n'est pas parce qu'on a fait une bonne poule qu'on fera forcément une bonne phase éliminatoire.

Quatre élus pour six "vrais" prétendants : Canada, Etats-Unis, Russie, Rép. Tchèque, Suède, Finlande.

J'aimerais bien que tu expliques "choix douteux de sélection".


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2010)

> J'aimerais bien que tu expliques "choix douteux de sélection".


pour la Suède:

Fredrik Modin -> complétement cramé. sélectionné pour son jeu physique.
mais franchement je ne comprends pas qu'ils aient laissé Niklas Bergfors de côté. une force offensive indéniable, un shoot puissant et précis.

Magnus Johansson -> Victor Edman de Tampa Bay aurait pu donner une meilleure 1ère passe et un appui à l'attaque. certes il est parfois lent au repositionnement et fait des bourdes.

Mattias Weinhandl -> n'a jamais rien cassé en NHL ni en Suède, or on joue sur des glaces NHL à Vancouver. Mickeal Samuelsson de Vancouver est un meilleur joueur.
il a bien vendangé contre l'Allemagne, il joue pourtant sur la ligne des frères Sedin

pour la Finlande:

Jarkko Immonen -> pareil que Weinhandl en pire. le plus hallucinant c'est qu'ils aient oublié Jussi Jokinen, le frère de l'autre, qui cartonne aux Carolina Hurricanes et qui est un des meilleurs joueurs en tir de barrage !

Niko Kapanen -> Lauri Korpikoski de Phoenix est un bien meilleur joueur, certes sa saison est décevante mais plus de talent. Sean Berghenheim aussi.



> mais les Finlandais ou les Suédois ne sont pas là pour faire de la figuration.


quand tu compares avec les Russes et les Tchèques (j'ai vu tous les matches), ils vont souffrir.

les Américains aussi vont souffrir s'ils continuent leur jeu brouillon (là aussi des choix de sélection regrettables).



> Faut se calmer sur les rives du Saint-Laurent car les lendemains qui déchantent risquent d'être douloureux.


je ne suis pas Canadien.
les Russes m'ont le plus impressionnés jusqu'alors (ils ont joué à fond 3 périodes).
ce soir Russie-Slovaquie, on va voir comment ils vont se dérouillent face à une meilleure défense et un meilleur gardien.


----------



## yret (18 Février 2010)

journée sans (médaille !) pour les français ... dommage ...

mais quelle descente technique pour les femmes !! d'ailleurs les écarts sont conséquents à l'arrivée ...

j'ai beaucoup aimé la descente réalisée par l'américaine Mancuso (qui revient au bon moment !)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> j'ai beaucoup aimé la descente réalisée par l'américaine Mancuso (qui revient au bon moment !)



Oui, hein.  Alberto Tomba n'a d'ailleurs pas manqué de la féliciter.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> pour la Suède:
> 
> Fredrik Modin -> complétement cramé. sélectionné pour son jeu physique.
> mais franchement je ne comprends pas qu'ils aient laissé Niklas Bergfors de côté. une force offensive indéniable, un shoot puissant et précis.
> ...


Mouai.

Je me méfie des premières impressions et des premiers match. En 2002, le Canada ne payait pas de mine autrement que sur le papier. Il n'y a qu'en finale qu'ils se sont réellement révélés.

Quant aux choix, les fiches des joueurs mises en lien ne sont pas catastrophiques (à part Modin - effectivement, y'aurait comme une erreur de casting) et s'il suffisait d'aligner les meilleurs... Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un fort joueur en club fait un bon joueur en EN. C'est surtout un équilibre. Si la Suède ou les Etats-Unis n'y arrivent pas très vite, c'est l'ensemble qui doit être mis en cause, pas seulement le choix ou non d'un joueur.

On verra ce que sont vraiment les Russes face aux Slovaques. Je ne trouve pas que ceux-ci ont démérité ce matin, à par en défense sur le deuxième but et Zedno Chara que j'ai trouvé très nerveux (le coup de crosse ne s'imposait pas, une faute stupide à ce niveau). Mais bon, avantage aux Russes, c'est clair.

Les Etats-Unis devront sortir un vrai jeu contre les Norvégiens, mais le match important reste contre le Canada. Les scores fleuve ça ne sert à rien. Celui qui perd un match même d'un point est très mal pour la suite.


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2010)

> En 2002, le Canada ne payait pas de mine autrement que sur le papier. Il n'y a qu'en finale qu'ils se sont réellement révélés.


oui c'est vrai. mais le 1er match de 2002 contre la Suède (à l'époque très rapide, je l'ai trouvé engourdie contre l'Allemagne), le Canada avait fait l'énorme erreur d'envoyer Curtis Joseph devant le filet. Après 3 buts rapides l'erreur fut corrigée et Mario Lemieux mis devant ses responsabilités.
et puis en 2002 y avait des joueurs bizarrement sélectionnés (Owen Nolan).
d'ailleurs, la presse canadienne ne digère pas la sélection de Brendan Morrow une fois encore (moi non plus). mais il faut bien des joueurs de 4ème ligne...



> Je ne trouve pas que ceux-ci ont démérité ce matin, à par en défense sur le deuxième but et Zedno Chara que j'ai trouvé très nerveux (le coup de crosse ne s'imposait pas, une faute stupide à ce niveau).


il fait une très mauvaise saison à Boston également. ce matin il a été très moyen effectivement. mais la défense c'est aussi le point noir des Slovaques.
Leur power paly n'arrive pas à s'installer également et ils prennent des pénalités stupides.



> Les Etats-Unis devront sortir un vrai jeu contre les Norvégiens, mais le match important reste contre le Canada. Les scores fleuve ça ne sert à rien. Celui qui perd un match même d'un point est très mal pour la suite.


il faut s'assurer de la meilleure différence but en cas d'égalité au classement.
c'est la raison pour laquelle les Russes ont cherché à exploser la Lettonie. Ils savent que la partie sera différente contre les Tchèques.
Jagr est en forme...

la 1ère ligne des USA est décevante au regard de son potentiel.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2010)

Ils ont un peu compliqué les choses cette fois-ci.

En fait, les 4 premiers (en point pas en classement dans leur groupe) sont qualifiés pour les 1/4 de finale.

Les huis suivant pourront encore s'affronter pour aller en 1/4 appareillés contre les précédents dans l'ordre inverse de leur classement.

http://www.iihf.com/home-of-hockey/championships/olympics/olympics-men.html

Bref, y'a encore du chemin. Les vainqueurs d'hier ne seront pas forcément les triomphateurs de demain. 

J'avais imaginé quelque chose de plus brutal : les trois premiers et le meilleur deuxième, à l'instar des Séries en Baseball.


----------



## fedo (18 Février 2010)

> En fait, les 4 premiers (en point pas en classement dans leur groupe) sont qualifiés pour les 1/4 de finale.
> 
> Les huis suivant pourront encore s'affronter pour aller en 1/4 appareillés contre les précédents dans l'ordre inverse de leur classement.



dans le groupe B ça risque donc d'être plus compliqué pour finir dans les 4 premiers.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Février 2010)

me semble très particulier, c'est très violent et je n'en connais pas les règles et les ficelles. Il y a un lien pour comprendre les règles du Hockey, cela me fait penser à un vieux jeu sur Amiga 500 Speedball 2.... Yop Yop


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2010)

Tu peux déjà consulter ceci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockey_sur_glace

"Violent"... non pas vraiment. C'est surtout très rapide et intense. Il y a des contacts, comme dans le foot, le rugby, le basket ball ou le hockey sur gazon. Les joueurs sont bien harnachés.

Il y a des gestes interdits (coup de crosse, obstruction, charge dans le dos, etc). Ils sont sanctionnés, le plus souvent par des minutes de pénalité qui mettent une équipe en infériorité numérique (= gros risque de prendre un but).

Les décisions arbitrales n'entrainent que rarement contestation. Pas de pleurnicheries comme au football. D'ailleurs, 4 arbitres + vidéo ça clarifie les situations litigieuses.

Il y a des actions qui peuvent impressionner le néophyte => blocages dans les balustrades et mise en échec. Ce n'est pas pire que du rugby ou du football américain. C'est sûr qu'il y a beaucoup de testostérone.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2010)

> c'est très violent


je rejoins Moonwalker. perso je pense que le rugby est plus violent.
il y a des mauvais coups parfois très dangereux au hockey, souvent le fait de joueurs qui n'ont pas le meilleur niveau. ça nuit à leur carrière (demandez à Patrice Cormier qui vient de flinguer sa carrière aux New Jersey Devils pour un coup honteux en Ligue majeure junior du Québec).

petit aperçu des matchs joués aujourd'hui et grosse surprise (pas tant que ça):

_USA - Norvège: déjà battue par des Canadiens moyens 8-0, la Norvège a pris 6-1 contre les USA. mais les américains jouent de mieux en mieux sauf en supériorité numérique. A surveiller, la ligne Parise-Stastny-Kane progresse pas mal. Ryan Malone et Brian Rafalsky livrent également la marchandise.
il est probable que les USA finissent 1er de leur groupe, et voici pourquoi:

_Canada - Suisse: encore un début de match très poussif pour les Canadiens qui parviennent pourtant à mener 2-0 dès le début de la 2ème période. mais après ils arrêtent complétement de jouer et patiner. les Suisses reviennent alors 2-1. les Canadiens deviennent archi fébriles et Brendan Morrow nous démontre qu'il n'a rien à faire là en prenant une pénalité ridicule et jouant atrocement mal (mais il n'est pas le seul).
ce qui doit arriver arrive, égalisation des Suisses sur un malheureux but contre son camp du pourtant très bon Patrick Marleau.
les Canadiens ne s'en remettent pas et il faut une prolongation puis les tirs au but pour départager les équipes. 
Sidney Crosby marque l'unique but des Canadiens en tirs au but et les Suisses sont tous arrêtés par Martin Brodeur.

seule satisfaction côté canadien la ligne Marleau-Thornton-Heatley de San Jose qui domine toute l'équipe. mention spéciale à Patrice Bergeron, Jonathan Toews, Dan Boyle et Drew Doughty (pourtant affreux en début de match).
sont portés disparus: Iginla, Crosby, Richards, Perry.
Côté Suisse: le gardien d'Anaheim, Hiller a été brillant. Andreas Ambühl sera certainement dans l'uniforme des New York Rangers l'an prochain et Roman Vick me paraît aussi avoir le niveau...

très inquiétant comme résultat pour le Canada. les américains patinent plus et pourraient très bien causer la 2ème surprise.


----------



## Gronounours (19 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> je rejoins Moonwalker. perso je pense que le rugby est plus violent.



:sleep:


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Février 2010)

Rugby violent???

Physique oui, même très physique, mais violent, pas du tout. 


Un sport violent, c'est un sport où on te met 2 bouffons dans une arène avec du Plexiglas autour et aucunes règles que celles de te frapper par tous les moyens.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2010)

> Un sport violent, c'est un sport où on te met 2 bouffons dans une arène avec du Plexiglas autour et aucunes règles que celles de te frapper par tous les moyens.



non ça c'est du catch ou du ultimate fighting  

de toute façon si vous n'appréciez pas le hockey, ce qui se conçoit, rassurez vous, vous ne verrez aucun match complet en direct sur France 2/3.
ils préfèrent le patinage artistique en costume à paillettes et ses scandales d'arbitrage, voire le patinage de vitesse...
2 disciplines où vous devrez supporter les commentaires de la tanche frisée grisonnante qui a quand  même sorti à Brian Joubert cette nuit, je cite:"_Brian, last question_".(je précise pour les utilisateurs étrangers du forum que Brian Joubert est 100% français et francophone)

mais sinon la 2ème surprise a eu lieu au tournoi de hockey. les Slovaques ont battu les Russes après tir au buts. Ovechkin fait son complexe Crosby mais n'est pas aussi bon en penalty shot.
Là aussi ça va jaser sur les choix de sélection... est-ce une surprise finalement

dimanche tous les gros match


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Février 2010)

Oui, pour le hockey trop con FranceTV 

Je reste éveillé, sympa ils retransmettent le premier tiers-temps, puis plus rien... 

Ah les commentateurs!!! Ça fait partie du package. J'ai entendu hier Monfort (je HAIS ce mec) nous sortir des phrases a n'en plus finir au sujet de Français qui était tombé, ou avait perdu. Je sais plus vraiment. Mais il parlait de Trafalgar, de défaite à la guerre, avec son phrasé et son intonation ridicule... 

Et puis quand on parle Anglais, franchement, parfois il est marrant. Traduction à la volée à la mort moi vous savez quoi :hein:


Sinon, oui, c'est du Ultimate Fighting


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2010)

> Oui, pour le hockey trop con FranceTV



si tu peux avoir Eurosport ou les 2 canaux satellites de ZDF, les 2 combinés ils passent à peu près tous les match. le matin, pendant le match de 6h (en France) sur Eurosport ils passent les résumés des autres matchs.
impossibles d'avoir les résumés sur le net en France, puisque pas diffusés par France 2/3
même les résumés des matchs ont des restrictions d'IP par pays sur les sites étrangers. c'est scandaleux 

j'espère que c'est fini le patinage artistique, c'est vraiment pénible, kitsch et mièvre.


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Février 2010)

Je vis en Pologne. Et super, les matches de hockey sont diffusés sur le net (le hockey est assez populaire ici).

Il y avait même tous les matches de curling, dont certains sans commentaires, génial d'entendre les joueurs parler entre eux sans avoir de pseudos journalistes essayer de nous expliquer le curling.

Vous avez entendus comment ils commentent le curling sur F2/F3??? C'est pas comme ça qu'ils vont nous faire apprécier ce sport!!! 

http://sport.tvp.pl/vancouver2010/plantransmisji

Mais à mon avis ça va être bloqué par IP aussi.


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2010)

> http://sport.tvp.pl/vancouver2010/plantransmisji
> 
> Mais à mon avis ça va être bloqué par IP aussi.


 merci, j'essayerais ça ce soir pour le 1er match.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Rugby violent???
> 
> Physique oui, même très physique, mais violent, pas du tout.



La preuve, tous les coups sont réguliers, c'est un véritable sport de gentlemen    

[youtube]wcGNfG6oawI[/youtube]


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Février 2010)

Oui, parfois c'est violent  J'ai toujours des discussions animées avec ma femme sur ce point 

Mais sérieusement j'ai joué 3 ans en Irlande, et une seule fois on a eu une baston. C'est assez rare, et ça se fini toujours au pub 

Et puis franchement entre un bon plaquage et un tacle par derrière au foot, je crois savoir où est le plus violent et dangeureux  

On est quand même entraîné pour plaquer des mecs quand même assez impressionnants (surtout lancé à 200 à l'heure)!!!

Dans tous les sports, à un moment ou un autre ça peux partir en sucette vrillée, même pendant le tour de France 

@FEDO : ce lien sera mieux : http://sport.tvp.pl/vancouver2010 il faut cliquer sur l'onglet NA &#379;YWO à droite

Ils retransmettent le match à 21h00 Biélorussie vs Suède, il sera commenté en Polonais. 

Ils retransmettent l'entraînement du bobslej à 20h00, sans commentaires  Rien que le son des patins sur la glace


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2010)

Le hockey et France Télévison...

2002, finale Etats-Unis &#8212; Canada, le match du siècle naissant, le grand final des J.O., et bien non, pas sur France Télévision qui préféra passer une rediffusion de patinage artistiques "les meilleurs moments des français". Heureusement, je recevais ZDF. Mais je n'oublierais jamais cet affront aux spectateurs. 

Les jeux de Calgary en 1988, j'avais moins de chaines de télévision et pourtant j'ai vu tous les matchs !. Idem pour Alberville et Nagano.

Rien de bon à attendre du service des sports de France Télévision, véritable nid de pantoufflards, retraités du sport et journalistes ratés. Gérard Holz n'est bon qu'à faire l'apologie du meurtre routier transcontinental. Et puis ce chauvinisme de tous les instants, en dehors de tout discernement, ça lasse, ça casse. Nelson Monfort ? C'est de loin le meilleur d'entre-eux. Il m'a fait découvrir le Short Track. Lui au moins, quoiqu'on puisse dire et même si a forte dose il peut être fatiguant, il aime ce qu'il fait et essaye de le faire partager.

Laurent Tulia c'est vraiment une plaie ce type. Il m'insporte. Pareil pour l'autre abruti qui officie la nuit à Paris : "on va couper le hockey, on y reviendra en différé, c'est la magie des jeux !" 

Merci pour le lien, j'essayerais également. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------




fedo a dit:


> je rejoins Moonwalker. perso je pense que le rugby est plus violent.
> il y a des mauvais coups parfois très dangereux au hockey, souvent le fait de joueurs qui n'ont pas le meilleur niveau. ça nuit à leur carrière (demandez à Patrice Cormier qui vient de flinguer sa carrière aux New Jersey Devils pour un coup honteux en Ligue majeure junior du Québec).
> 
> petit aperçu des matchs joués aujourd'hui et grosse surprise (pas tant que ça):
> ...


Les Russes m'ont déçu. Pas d'équipe. Un palet bien trop souvent orphelin. La défense qui jouait trop bas. Des passes souvent imprécises quand ce n'est pas carrément aux adversaires. Pas vu un jeu de puissance installé. A croire qu'il leur fallait 2mn 30 pour investir la zone d'attaque slovaque. Ceux-ci n'ont pas volé leurs deux points.

Le tournois s'annonce de plus en plus ouvert. Ça promet pour la suite. :love:


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Février 2010)

Je connais pas les noms des présentateurs, mais il y en a un qui m'énerve énormément!!! 

La magie des jeux qu'ils disent!!! Des rigolos oui  Au lieu de nous passer du direct, non, des redifs.
Hier, je crois que j'ai vu 2 fois l'épreuve de slalom femme. C'est pas que j'aime pas, mais bon, il y avait des épreuves à ce moment là 

J'adore le bob, mais je pense pas en voir beaucoup sur France TV 

Tenez moi au courant pour le lien. Mais je doute de l'internationalité de la diffusion


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2010)

> Des passes souvent imprécises quand ce n'est pas carrément aux adversaires. Pas vu un jeu de puissance installé.


effectivement un nombre de passes coupées digne du Canada contre la Suisse
la Russie va comprendre sa douleur contre les Tchèques dimanche.
le Canada pareil contre les USA.
la Suède également contre la Finlande...



> Pareil pour l'autre abruti qui officie la nuit à Paris : "on va couper le hockey, on y reviendra en différé, c'est la magie des jeux !


quand ils ont coupé le hockey cette nuit, ils n'y sont pas revenus à ma connaissance avant la fin réelle du match, malgré la promesse d'un _léger_ différé...



> Tenez moi au courant pour le lien. Mais je doute de l'internationalité de la diffusion


je te dirais ça. j'ai déjà testé le site de la TSR, de la ZDF, celui de la RAI, les sites canadiens et américains.
rien à faire pour l'instant.

Suède - Bélarus risque d'être très difficile à voir depuis la France. pourtant le Bélarus a déjà battu la Suède en tournoi olympique...



> 2002, finale Etats-Unis &#8212; Canada, le match du siècle naissant, le grand final des J.O., et bien non, pas sur France Télévision qui préféra passer une rediffusion de patinage artistiques "les meilleurs moments des français".



Un ami a vu son message censuré du site de France 2 à l'époque pour leur avoir fait la même remarque...


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> journée sans (médaille !) pour les français ... dommage ...
> 
> mais quelle descente technique pour les femmes !! d'ailleurs les écarts sont conséquents à l'arrivée ...
> 
> j'ai beaucoup aimé la descente réalisée par l'américaine Mancuso (qui revient au bon moment !)





WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, hein.  Alberto Tomba n'a d'ailleurs pas manqué de la féliciter.



Ah, Julia...
C'est l'héritière de Picabo Street, la skieuse du Colorado que les Red Hot Chili Peppers adoraient.

Elle a sa propre marque de lingerie, la Julia. _Kiss My Tiara_.







C'est tout le contraire de Lindsey Vonn. Elle aime faire la fête, rigoler, et prendre la vie comme elle vient. La Lindsey, elle, elle gagne, mais elle rentre à la maison avec le couvre feu. Sauf avant les JO, elle s'est essayé à poser en sous-vetements sur le balcon de sa chambre d'hotel, histoire de nous faire croire qu'elle était ausi sexy que sa rivale sulfureuse...
Marche pas.
Tout le monde sait qu'elle n'est pas drôle, Vonn.

Quant à Alberto, il peut toujours essayer de draguer Mancuso... Elle vit avec le géant norvégien, Svindal. Le type le plus sympa du circuit. Celui qui a déjà deux médailles autour du cou, une en or, une en argent.
Comme dirait Cuche : "Ils sont énervants ces norvégiens. On était content quand Lasse et Kjetil sont partis du circuits, et là, y'a Aksel qui les remplace..."

Une petite pensee pour le suédois Patryk Jaerbyn, vétéran du circuit, 41 ans, victime d'une grosse chute et d'une commotion cérébrale hier dans le super G. Et cette manie qu'ont les réals de Vancouver de couper si vite les images des chutes, qu'on a même pas la possibilité de voir si le skieur va bien ou pas, ça m'énerve, comme diraient Helmut Fritz et aclr.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2010)

Ah ça pour faire la fête et rigoler avec sa copine Chemmy Alcott c'est pas la dernière... 






Ah, ben tiens y a le Super-G Dames... justement.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Février 2010)

Purée ! Quel super G !
Entre Goergl qui démarre mal, Mancuso qui chute et se rattrape, Vonn qui survole le haut et qui peche sur la fin, la Fischbacher qui vient coiffer tout le monde, Tina Maze qui s'intercale au final, juste pour dire que le géant l'attend... Quelle belle course. C'est magique, le super G. :love:


----------



## fedo (20 Février 2010)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> Tenez moi au courant pour le lien. Mais je doute de l'internationalité de la diffusion



effectivement ça n'a pas marché.

mais bon j'ai pu voir les match de hockey de la nuit dernière.

pour faire court, les plus intenses et brillants sur la glace sont les Tchèques. 
le meilleur power play, les finlandais.
la Suède a échappé de peu à un grosse contrariété... mas l'entraîneur a enfin compris que Weinhandl n'a pas le niveau.


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas moi
> 
> (sublime avatar).


 

t'as posé la question à pamoi ?


----------



## Gronounours (20 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ça pour faire la fête et rigoler avec sa copine Chemmy Alcott c'est pas la dernière...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore le ski :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2010)

Et Simon Amman le Suisse remporte sa deuxième médaille d'or en saut à ski. Et sa quatrième aux JO, après Salt Lake en 2002.


----------



## twinworld (20 Février 2010)

et la Suisse peine contre la Norvège, tcheu ! c'est imprecis, c'est lent, c'est tuant.


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> et la Suisse peine contre la Norvège, tcheu ! c'est imprecis, c'est lent, c'est tuant.



le Bélarus ayant gagné contre l'Allemagne ça sent le roussi pour la Suisse...
Sergei Kostitsyn est très en forme:hein:


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

le roussi, on sait pas encore. Y a 3 groupes de 4 équipes. Les premiers de chaque groupe sont qualifiés pour les quarts de finale et le meilleur des deuxièmes. Je pensais pas que la Suisse serait qualifiée d'office. Après les 8 équipes restantes font des matches de barrage. Arriver entre la 5ième et la 8ième place, ça permet théoriquement de tomber contre des équipes "plus faibles" classées de la 6ième à la 12ième place. Le 5è joue contre le 12è, le 6ème contre le 11è, etc. Le carrer à viser, c'est de tomber entre le 8è et 9è place.

On verra bien.


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2010)

> Le carrer à viser, c'est de tomber entre le 8è et 9è place.



ben oui ça tombe contre le Bélarus
la Suisse et le Bélarus ont joué tous leurs matchs, ils ne peuvent plus remonter.

heureusement pour la Suisse, Mikhail Grabovski et Andrei Kostitsyn sont blessés.


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

heureusement pour le Belarus, Hiller arrive a faire des matches catastrophiques


----------



## fedo (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> heureusement pour le Belarus, Hiller arrive a faire des matches catastrophiques



je crois que les Suisses ont laissé beaucoup de forces physiques et mentales contre le Canada (en plus 0 but en tir de barrage ça fait mal au moral).

mais l'avenir s'annonce brillant pour la Suisse du hockey quand Nino Niederreiter sera prêt. il sera drafté très haut en NHL en juin prochain.


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

et puis faudra voir aussi ce qu'apportera le nouvel entraîneur Sean Simpson.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> et puis faudra voir aussi ce qu'apportera le nouvel entraîneur Sean Simpson.



Il pourrait commencer par apporter le café, le matin.
Non ?









OK, je sors.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il pourrait commencer par apporter le café, le matin.
> Non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Chocolat chaud pour moi, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> et puis faudra voir aussi ce qu'apportera le nouvel entraîneur Sean Simpson.



En même temps, aller chercher son entraineur chez les Simpsons...
Tout ce qu'il va leur apporter, c'est des emmerdes, j'en ai peur.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Février 2010)

Oh les unijambistes du pavé, poussez-vous de là, ici on glisse.



_'tain, j'ai les boules que Svindal fasse pas une 3° médaille, mais je suis content pour Bode. Ce duel a distance des deux meilleurs skieurs du monde, c'est un régal. Et l'armerloque, il mérite d'avoir un titre olympique._


----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

Dommage qu'il est fait sa grosse faute oui.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2010)

Nan nan, ainsi Zurbriggen conserve le bronze.  

Et un nouveau titre olympique pour la Suisse, en skicross.


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

Je l'aurais bien acheté ce jeu là, JO Vancouver.
Mais sur le store, la démo ne permet pas de jouer au snow.
Pis ça passe même pas en 1080 p&#8230;

non, vraiment Sony c'est plus ce que c'était&#8230;


Par contre le superG, tu t'y crois !
Je te raconte pas (j'y connais rien)
Mais t'as mal pour le bonhomme tellement c'est bien foutu leur 3D&#8230;


----------



## twinworld (21 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je l'aurais bien acheté ce jeu là, JO Vancouver.


vous parlez de celui pour l'iPhone ? je l'ai acheté et j'ai commencé à jouer. C'est assez sympa.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2010)

Énorme match !

Russie 4  Rep. Tchèque 2

Fantastique. Intensité totale du début à la fin.

Le troisième but russe suite à une mise en échec d'Ovechkin sur Jager. Le jeune a terrassé le vieux. Terrible !

Malkin deux buts. La ligne d'attaque Semin-Ovechkin-Malkin montée par le coach russe a été dévastatrice.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2010)

*U. S. A.
U. S. A.
U. S. A.
U. S. A.
U. S. A.​*
Depuis le début, j'adore cette équipe. Jeune, talentueuse, sans complexes.


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Énorme match !
> 
> Russie 4 &#8212; Rep. Tchèque 2
> 
> ...



le match encore plus énorme c'est USA - Canada. quelle intensité monstrueuse.

effectivement la ligne SOM ou des 3 "in" est exceptionnelle. surtout Evgeny Malkin.



> Depuis le début, j'adore cette équipe. Jeune, talentueuse, sans complexes.


oui mais ils jouent une tactique défensive et la trappe !

quelle domination des Canadiens durant tout le match, mais quel mauvais match de Martin Brodeur. il faut mettre Luongo d'urgence.
et quelle bêtise d'avoir offert 15 jours de vacances à Steven Stamkos, Martin St Louis, Mike Green voire Jordan Staal côté Canadien.

ce match est un classique du hockey.
les Américains finissent 1ers du tour préliminaire. maintenant ils sont favoris pour l'or. c'est l'équipe qui joue le mieux sa tactique et qui patine le plus.

en revanche en Finlande on va regretter amèrement la non sélection de Jussi Jokinen.
les Finlandais n'ont pas été capable de produire une offensive correcte contre la Suède.
la Suède très physique va connaître son vrai test contre la Slovaquie en 1/4 de finale.

et Canada - Russie en 1/4 également...

les Tchèques auraient du prendre Radim Vrbata dans leur équipe car certains joueurs sont  limités en talent offensif comparé à la concurrence.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Le direct en HD sur FranceTelevision avec possibilité de remonter dans le temps, et le matin, visionage possible de ce qui a été diffusé dans la nuit précédente
> http://jo-vancouver-2010.francetv.fr/?page=smoothHD
> 
> 
> ...



Qué possibilité de remonter dans le temps ? Si tu as raté un direct, tu peux le revisionner  ? Je n'ai pas trouvé où.

Et Silverlight... Perso, je trouve que c'est une grosse daube. Le streaming est haché complètement, comme il n'y a pas de cache, tu n'as pas la possibilité de mettre la lecture en pause, et de la lire en continu. Résultat, le streaming se hache, tu finis par avoir un décalage infernal entre l'image que tu vois et la réalité de la course, bref, je trouve ça particulièrement pénible.
Du coup je regarde les télés italiennes chez justin. Là, le streaming est nickel, et je vois la course en direct, pas en différé de 4 minutes...


Et France tv est nulle, ils ne sont pas foutus de nous mettre des vidéos intéressantes, ces gens-là ne comprennent rien au sport. Là, pas moyen de voir les courses des vainqueurs, par exemple. Ce qui est pourtant un minimum, dans des sports comme le ski alpin ou le saut. 
Pareil, pas de liste de départ, même pas de ranking, c'est vraiment de l'info en touriste...
Le seul bénéfice que je leur accorde, c'est que, de temps en temps, quand le direct est fluide, la prise de son est superbe, et l'absence de commentaires appréciable.

Mais comme le direct est rarement fluide...


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2010)

Sur le lien de mon post tu as dans la journée la totalité de la journée de la veille et tu regardes ce que tu veux en cliquant dans la timeline en dessous de l'image.

Le soir, quand le direct commence à la télé, tu as le direct également sur ce même lien mais si tu commences à regarder vers 20 h par exemple, tu n'es pas obligé de regarder en direct. Tu peux reglisser le curseur de la timeline pour commencer à visionner plus tôt.







Quant à Silverlight, je trouve que le stream est parfait sans bouffer grand chose de ma bande passante... je suis surpris de ton commentaire. (et il y a un cache...)


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2010)

J'ai aussi trouvé Silverlight très fluide hier soir. Parfois une coupure mais en relançant le chargement de la page on reprend vite le fil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------




fedo a dit:


> le match encore plus énorme c'est USA - Canada. quelle intensité monstrueuse.
> 
> effectivement la ligne SOM ou des 3 "in" est exceptionnelle. surtout Evgeny Malkin.
> 
> ...


Quand j'ai posté sur Russie- Rép. Tchèque les affreux n'étaient encore place. Ce n'était que les hors-d'oeuvre mais quel festin !

Cela dit, je ne vois pas encore les U.S.A. en or. J'en rêve, mais je miserais plutôt placé.

Techniquement, les Canadiens étaient supérieurs. Ok. Y'a pas  photo. Ils avaient le contrôle du palet et leur prendre semblait parfois relever du fantasme. Mais j'ai eu l'impression qu'ils ne jouaient qu'avec deux lignes et demi. Pareil pour les paires défensives.

Pronger ? Il était là hier soir ? :mouais:
Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Bergeron ? De Thornton ? Ingila... je l'ai vu en coupe-de-vent.

Heatley, Staal (Eric), Niedermayer, Crosby et Marleau paraissaient seuls tenir la boutique.

Brodeur... manifestement l'Olympiade de trop. Il aurait été plus judicieux de le laisser dans le New-Jersey, surtout avec Luongo qui joue à domicile.

Les Suédois... mine de rien, ils sont là. Les Finlandais... bof. Égaux à eux-même. Il manquera toujours un petit quelques chose à cette équipe pour prétendre à la plus haute marche. Ils n'iront pas plus loin que les quarts.

Il me restera deux images de cette soirée : la mise en échec colossale de Ovechkin sur Jager et le sourire de Rafalsky, mon chouchou depuis de nombreuses années.


----------



## fedo (22 Février 2010)

> Pronger ? Il était là hier soir ?


il est très moyen merci de contacter Tyler Myers d'urgence



> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Bergeron ?


il n'a pas beaucoup joué sauf en infériorité numérique et sur quelques face off.



> De Thornton ?


il a un défaut dans un son jeu, sa lenteur... du coup quand le jeu atteint sur paroxisme, il disparaît.



> Iginla... je l'ai vu en coupe-de-vent.


il a failli égaliser à 3 partout sur un power play et puis il a disparu...

Doughty a bien joué aussi.

et Toews aussi a été très intense (et a fait de belles passes).



> Il me restera deux images de cette soirée : la mise en échec colossale de Ovechkin sur Jagr


je trouve la borderline (comme souvent avec Ovechkin...).
mais les suèdois aussi ont distribué les coups de coudes...

côté américain Chris Drury m'étonne beaucoup.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> (...)
> Doughty a bien joué aussi.
> 
> et Toews aussi a été très intense (et a fait de belles passes).
> ...



Yep! Ça allait tellement vite que j'ai eu du mal à repérer tous le monde.

Mise en échec impressionnante mais régulière. J'ai vu Jager prendre la même à Nagano. C'était aussi un Russe. :rateau: 

J'ai surtout vu un Suédois s'en prendre un très mauvais. Les arbitres ont d'ailleurs renvoyé le Finlandais aux vestiaires et colé 5 mn. à l'équipe. La troisième période a été calme. Tous le monde était qualifié pour les quarts et personne ne voulait les suivre depuis une chambre d'hôpital.

Un très beau joueur. Il avait activement participé au deuxième sacre de l'Avalanche en 2001. Encore un héritage du Nordique. 

Clairement, hier soir et quelque soit le match, ce n'était pas un jeu pour âmes sensibles et petites natures.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2010)

Les français sont vraiment champions olympiques de vautrage sur ski !!! 

Ridicules les deux finales de sprint en fond ...


----------



## yret (23 Février 2010)

et pourtant ! 

sans ces chutes (mais avec des "sans" et des "si" ... ), il y avait la place pour 2 médailles sans doute ... 

c'est bien dommage car on sentait une véritable envie aussi bien chez les filles que chez les garçons (Vincent Vittoz)


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Les français sont vraiment champions olympiques de vautrage sur ski !!!


[YOUTUBE]H2V1MFM3edk[/YOUTUBE]

Je l'ai déjà postée ailleurs mais je résiste pas à l'envie de la mettre ici aussi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Il n'y a plus qu'à chanter    

[youtube]_1TJzb0khF8[/youtube]


----------



## sc3fab (23 Février 2010)

Ne désesperons pas  :mouais:  un beau jour pour briller qu'ils disent


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

encore une médaille d'argent en biathlon.

certainement une médaille à venir en skicross puis après il faudra remballer.
les vacances des journalistes de F2/3 seront finies.

dans le tournoi hockey la Suisse a vaincu le Bélarus dans la douleur et aux tir aux buts.
grand merci à la passoire dans les buts du Bélarus pour sa collaboration.
ce soir ils vont se reprendre les USA, loin d'être un cadeau.
les journalistes de la TSR voient déjà la Suisse en demi-finale

le Canada a semble-t-il enfin trouvé de la cohésion dans ses lignes d'attaque et a explosé l'Allemagne 8-2. m'enfin ce soir c'est la méga affiche contre la Russie.

les décevants Tchèques ont eu besoin de la prolongation pour se défaire de la Lettonie 3-2:hein:. Jagr s'est blessé :casse:alors ce soir ils vont bien ramer contre la Finlande.

la Slovaquie a pris beaucoup de buts contre la Norvège et s'est fait amoché un attaquant:hosto:. j'ai pas vu le match alors j'ignore si c'était Halak ou Budaj dans les buts (si c'est Budaj le 4-3 me paraît logique).
j'espère pour eux qu'ils peuvent rebondir parce que la Suède demeure tout aussi physique que la Norvège mais avec un vrai gardien, une vrai défense et très capable en attaque.


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> dans le tournoi hockey la Suisse a vaincu le Bélarus dans la douleur et aux tir aux buts.
> grand merci à la passoire dans les buts du Bélarus pour sa collaboration.
> ce soir ils vont se reprendre les USA, loin d'être un cadeau.
> les journalistes de la TSR voient déjà la Suisse en demi-finale


ouais, je les ai entendus aussi. Ca peut faire sourire, effectivement. Mais c'est un peu comme quand Lyon dit on va se faire le Réal... qu'ils arrivent à gagner à domicile. Sur un match, ça peut arriver. Là où ça fait être dur, c'est que hier déjà, les joueurs suisses paraissaient KO debout en fin de troisième tiers temps. Ce soir, ça va être dur pour tenir le choc.


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

> Ca peut faire sourire, effectivement. Mais c'est un peu comme quand Lyon dit on va se faire le Réal...



désolé mais ce n'est pas comparable
quand tu vois comment les US Boys ont défait le Canada.
les Suisses ont gagné contre le Bélarus parce qu'ils ont un bien meilleur gardien et que AK 47 Kostytsin est forfait pour les JO ainsi que Mikhail Gravobsky.
sinon ils auraient perdu. ils ont eu sévèrement chaud aux fesses en 3ème, notamment le tir de Sergei Kostytsin un peu au-dessus de la barre.

et niveau intensité, les Suisses vont affronter une équipe US reposée et qui va se sentir pousser des ailes car leur côté de tableau est favorable à l'accès en finale.

je me plains des commentaires sur France2/3 mais ceux de la TSR sont vraiment pas top :sleep:, sauf le consultant.

sinon voici un grand moment des JO, le tir de Shea Weber qui a transpercé le filet adverse, du coup les arbitres n'ont pas vu le but 
[YOUTUBE]0DM-5fa8zHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les Suisses ont gagné contre le Bélarus parce qu'ils ont un bien meilleur gardien et que AK 47 Kostytsin est forfait pour les JO ainsi que Mikhail Gravobsky.
> sinon ils auraient perdu.


on est d'accord, ils ont eu chaud. Mais bon, ça sert à rien de se dire que telle ou telle équipe aurait gagné s'ils avaient eu d'autres joueurs ou un meilleur gardien. 

Si l'équipe de Suisse était la seule à avoir le droit de jouer avec des fusils et des turbo réacteurs collés sur le dos, ils auraient gagné tout le tournoi. Mais c'est con, ils ont pas le droit de jouer avec des fusils mitrailleurs.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> désolé mais ce n'est pas comparable
> quand tu vois comment les US Boys ont défait le Canada.
> les Suisses ont gagné contre le Bélarus parce qu'ils ont un bien meilleur gardien et que AK 47 Kostytsin est forfait pour les JO ainsi que Mikhail Gravobsky.
> sinon ils auraient perdu. ils ont eu sévèrement chaud aux fesses en 3ème, notamment le tir de Sergei Kostytsin un peu au-dessus de la barre.
> ...


Et pourtant, ils étaient quatre... mais ils ont une caméra qui a pu le voir à leur place... 

Non, non, je n'ai rien dit monsieur Platini. 


Ceux qui me font rire ce ne sont pas tant les Suisses qui ont bien le droit d'espérer après cet qualification inespérée, mais le public Canadien hier soir avec son "We want Russia !".

Désolé, mais battre des Norvégiens anémiques et des Allemands paraplégiques (qui t'en mettent quand même deux au passage) ne justifie pas l'enthousiasme. Surtout quand on a du aller aux TaB pour battre les Suisses.

Personnellement, les feuilles d'érable, j'en ai assez de leur suffisance et ne serais pas fâché de les voir dégager au prochain tour.

Brodeur, Luongo... bof. Pas un meilleur que l'autre. Pourquoi pas Fleury ce soir ?


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

> on est d'accord, ils ont eu chaud. Mais bon, ça sert à rien de se dire que telle ou telle équipe aurait gagné s'ils avaient eu d'autres joueurs ou un meilleur gardien.


crois moi, toutes les équipes du top 6 qui vont perdre ce soir vont entendre parler des choix de sélections dans les semaines à venir

mais pour les Bélarusses ce sont des blessures...



> Mais c'est con, ils ont pas le droit de jouer avec des fusils mitrailleurs.


pourtant vous savez faire ça en Suisse



> Désolé, mais battre des Norvégiens anémiques et des Allemands paraplégiques (qui t'en mettent quand même deux au passage)



les Norvégiens en ont mis 3 à la Slovaquie avec Halak dans les buts, pas mal pour des anémiés.
et les Suèdois n'ont pas vaincu les Allemands par une grosse marge.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

Les allemands de hier soir avaient déjà bouclés leurs valises. La défense canadienne aurait du faire de même (gardiens compris).

Sans dec, quand tu as des pointures telles que Heatley, Crosby et consorts, ce qu'on a vu hier soir c'est un service minimum, surtout devant une telle non opposition.

C'est qu'entre le début du tournois et le match d'hier, ils ont eu le temps de se nourrir (je n'ai pas dit qu'on mangeait mal à Vancouver).


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

> Sans dec, quand tu as des pointures telles que Heatley, Crosby et consorts, ce qu'on a vu hier soir c'est un service minimum, surtout devant une telle non opposition.


je peux pas dire, je n'ai vu que le résumé.
d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas vu celui de Slovaquie - Norvège

je pense que les Canadiens ont du être contents de pouvoir en garder sous le patin pour ce soir.
ce sera autrement plus difficile.

perso vu le tableau je vois les USA en finale.
de l'autre côté il faudra vraiment bien jouer pour y accéder.


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personnellement, les feuilles d'érable, j'en ai assez de leur suffisance et ne serais pas fâché de les voir dégager au prochain tour.


cette suffisance, ça s'appelle du chauvinisme. Je crois que les français en sont souvent accusés, et qui a déjà écouté les commentaires de la TSR sait que les journalistes suisses n'en sont pas dépourvu. Dans le même ordre d'idée, il paraît qu'au bout des trois premières journées de ski, devant la moisson de médailles faites par les skieurs américains, les journalistes US disaient que ces JO ressemblaient assez au championnat national de ski américain. )

Mais c'est vrai que l'autre jour, j'écoutais le mach Canada Suisse sur France 2. Les journalistes chambraient un peu Rock Voisine, qui avait l'humour un peu faiblet !!

Le comble du chauvinisme* de ces JO, je l'ai entendu l'autre soir sur la TSR. Le jour précédent, un français avait gagné, je crois au ski de fond et le journaliste avait exulté dans son micro en félicitant l'exploit sportif, ce qui est normal. Les journalistes suisses croisent à longueur d'année les skieurs français sur les pistes puisque sur les chaînes suisses, ces sports sont largement diffusés. Il y a donc naturellement des contacts privilégiés qui se créent. Et puis de manière générale c'est normal pour un journaliste sportif de s'extasier devant un résultat sportif. Bref, donc le journaliste disait son admiration. Et le lendemain, un téléspectateur suisse écrivait sur le site internet interactif pour dire qu'il avait trouvé le journaliste trop chauvin avec le français...  Des fois, y en a qui en tienne une sacrée couche !! 



*qu'on peut appeler aussi chauvinisme à la con dans sa forme longue


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

> cette suffisance, ça s'appelle du chauvinisme. Je crois que les français en sont souvent accusés, et qui a déjà écouté les commentaires de la TSR sait que les journalistes suisses n'en sont pas dépourvu.



le truc c'est que les journalistes français en font des tonnes, de l'info spectacle/émotion et se mettent en scène avec les vainqueurs.
les Suisses beaucoup moins je trouve.

la relation du hockey avec la Canada est spéciale. c'est une constituante du pays à part entière.


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> les Suisses beaucoup moins je trouve.


mof, quand y a des sujets après chaque victoire - que ce soit au JO ou dans d'autres compétitions - pendant 3 jours aux JT, dans les émissions d'info, dans les émissions sportives, je trouve pas qu'ils en font moins.

Je me rappelle d'une interview au JT de la TSR d'un sportif français retraité et habitant en Suisse, je sais plus qui c'était, pendant Roland Garros après une victoire de Federer. Le Français dit un truc du style "Roger est aussi un peu français", ce qui était compréhensible, une façon de se réjouir d'une victoire en s'appropriant le sportif. C'est comme ça avec les stars internationales. Et le journaliste de répondre d'un ton outré et goguenard un "ah bon !??", de l'air de dire que non Roger est Suisse et que tout le monde doit reconnaître cette suissitude. C'était aussi très suffisant de la part du journaliste. 

Evidemment, je trouve sympa quand un Suisse ou une Suissesse gagne. Mais je trouve ridicule de faire toujours comme s'il y avait une part de nous dans l'exploit réalisé. ça se traduit notamment quand un sportif est relié à un pays parce que ses arrières grand-parents en étaient originaire. C'est pathétique quand le résultat passe en arrière plan, derrière l'origine et la provenance.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> le truc c'est que les journalistes français en font des tonnes, de l'info spectacle/émotion et se mettent en scène avec les vainqueurs.
> les Suisses beaucoup moins je trouve.
> 
> la relation du hockey avec la Canada est spéciale. c'est une constituante du pays à part entière.



Ben ouai, mais faudrait garder un peu la tête sur les épaules. Franchement, pour crier "We want Russia" hier soir, il ne fallait pas avoir peur du ridicule.

Je n'aime pas le chauvinisme "sportif", quelque soit le pays. Je souhaite généralement la victoire des équipes françaises mais si les autres jouent mieux je n'ai aucun problème à l'admettre.

Beaucoup de spectateurs sont ainsi, contrairement à ce que laissent croire les commentateurs qui pensent devoir en rajouter des tonnes.


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

j'arrive pas à voir USA - Suisse sur le net de FranceTV et vous 
y a marqué "pas de diffusion pour le moment" 

j'y arrive via TSR2 sur le net mais ça coupe tout le temps:sick:


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

je regarde sur TSR2 via Zattoo et ça coupe pas. Mais j'ai pas testé le site tsrsport.ch ce soir.


----------



## fedo (24 Février 2010)

> je regarde sur TSR2 via Zattoo et ça coupe pas.


malheureusement en France via Zattoo on ne peut pas avoir la TSR/TSR2

bon j'ai eu plus de stabilité sur la 2ème période.

quelle chance incroyable de la Suisse sur le but américain .

toujours pas dispo sur le site France TV


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> quelle chance incroyable de la Suisse sur le but américain


ouais, c'est le coup de bol. Pis le 3e redémarre fort ! j'y retourne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

snirfl snurfl !!


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2010)

et oui bye bye la Suisse qui s'est vraiment bien battue.

France 2 a empêché la diffusion sur son web pour la passer en différé de 2 heures à la télé


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2010)

J'ai fini pas avoir un long résumé sur ZDF. 

Bon. Laborieux.

Les Suisses rentrent chez eux la tête haute. Ils n'auront rien lâché à personne.

Les U.S.A. devront se remettre au travail s'ils espèrent décrocher une médaille. Tout ça était bien brouillon.


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2010)

> Les U.S.A. devront se remettre au travail s'ils espèrent décrocher une médaille. Tout ça était bien brouillon.



les USA pris à leur propre piège puisque les Suisses ont joué la trappe !
exactement ce qu'ont fait subir les américains aux canadiens...


TSR diffuse tous les matchs cette nuit en direct.

regardable ici chaîne 15 (ça marche depuis la France).


----------



## twinworld (25 Février 2010)

ouais les matches commencent dans pas longtemps. Vous pouvez visionner les matches sur le site www.tsrsport.ch depuis la France ?


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2010)

> Vous pouvez visionner les matches sur le site www.tsrsport.ch depuis la France ?



pas depuis cette adresse.


----------



## twinworld (25 Février 2010)

c'est dommage. Le site est bien foutu en plus.


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2010)

Incroyable performance du Canada qui a plié le match 7-3 en 1 période et demi.
je retire tout ce que j'ai écrit sur Brendan Morrow
Toews est un joueur d'exception.

les joueurs russes issus de la KHL ont été totalement débordés.
les oubliés côté russes doivent être amers: Kovalev, Frolov, Filatov...

quelle impression de facilité du Canada durant la 1ère période, hallucinant

des buts fabuleux comme en marquait jadis l'Armée Rouge (Julerou style)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2010)

Bon.

En fait, j'aurais aussi voulu les Russes et pas ces gros bébés en grenouillère rouge. :mouais:

Le Canada comme on l'aime. Rien à dire. On a retrouvé ce qu'ils avaient montré de mieux contre les U.S.A. en plus collectif. Les vedettes n'ont pas autant brillé que le groupe.

La victoire ne doit pas tant à la faiblesse des russes qu'aux qualités des Canadiens. Que les Russes fussent meilleurs ont aurait eu un score plus serré mais pas nécessairement leur victoire. Techniquement et collectivement les Canadiens sont mieux.

Nabokov. Je n'aimais pas ce gardien. Il est bon paraît-il... Pourtant, rien à voir avec un Khabibulin.
Bryzgalov n'a pas été mauvais.

Pendant ce temps, un nouveau sport en démonstration : le bob-sur-tête...


----------



## twinworld (25 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> quelle impression de facilité du Canada durant la 1ère période, hallucinant


je pense que la différence vient aussi du fait que la Russie n'a pas un style de jeu défensif. Ils ont aussi un jeu ouvert, explosif qui fait le spectacle. Du coup, comme le jeu n'est pas verrouillé, ça donne tout de suite une impression de fluidité.


----------



## fedo (25 Février 2010)

> je pense que la différence vient aussi du fait que la Russie n'a pas un style de jeu défensif.


le gros point faible des russes c'est la défense. les défenseurs issus de la KHL se sont faits complétement mangés par les canadiens. il suffit de voir le nombre de minutes que Korneev a passé en prison. 
les 3èmes et 4èmes lignes russes souffrent de la comparaison avec les 2ères.
celles-ci étaient contrés en début de match par des lignes spéciales et les canadiens ont de mon point de vue parfois joué la trappe face à la ligne Ovechkin Malkin Semin.

la Slovaquie a éliminé la Suède 4-3. ça ne m'étonne pas. depuis le début du tournoi la Suède peine à marquer et paye cash ses erreurs de sélections en attaque (Mikael Samuelsson doit bien rigoler).
mais je n'ai pas vu la 2ème ni la 3ème période, je n'ai pas réussi à tenir malgré la qualité du match

les Tchèques ont manqué eux aussi de profondeur à l'attaque. les joueurs évoluant en Europe n'ont pas été capables de marquer. Jiri Hudler était-il blessé ? 
il manquait à la République Tchèque des talents offensifs comme Vrbata, Hanzal de Phoenix et toute la légion des Panthers de Floride: Olecz, Frolik, Dvorak.
ça n'enlève rien à la Finlande et surtout à Niklas Hagman qui brille depuis le début du tournoi (et fait une très bonne saison en NHL). mais le match n'a pas eu l'intensité de l'affiche de la soirée.
contre les USA, les Jokinen, Koivu (Mikko surtout) devront en montrer plus pour gagner.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2010)

Mouai.

Les Finlandais ont surtout eu de la chance. Après le match Canada - Russie, celui-là semblait comme au ralenti.

Les Slovaques. A partir de la deuxième période, cela a été la course au score. 2 - 0 dans un premier temps, puis rapidement les Suédois reviennent à 2 - 2, et les Slovaques mettent un 3 -2 avant la pause. Après la reprise, malgré les efforts Suédois, ça devient 4 - 2. Et là, aussitôt ils égalisent. Ensuite la défense Slovaque tient bon jusqu'au terme.

Je trouvais que le Suédois ne tentaient pas assez de tirs sur Halak. Ils recherchaient la combinaison subtile sans jamais la trouver.


----------



## fedo (26 Février 2010)

fini la chance pour la Finlande déjà 6-0 pour les Américains 
ils sont en finale.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> fini la chance pour la Finlande déjà 6-0 pour les Américains
> ils sont en finale.



Ouai, quelle dérouillée.

Pauvre Kiprussov. :rateau:

J'ai cru le voir pleurer sur son ban.


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai cru le voir pleurer sur son ban.



oui il avait la larme à l'oeil mais je crains qu'il ne soit pas le seul responsable de la lourde défaite. certes le coach finlandais aurait du changer de gardien dès le 3ème but mais les finlandais ont été globalement incapables de générer des actions dangereuses pour Miller.

les Américains ont pu jouer le contre tout le match, chose qu'ils affectionnent.
en revanche, quand il s'agit de faire le jeu comme on l'a vu contre la Suisse, ils connaissent plus de difficulté.

les Canadiens se sont qualifiés 3-2 dans la douleur après avoir complétement arrêté de jouer dans le 2ème tiers. une attitude symptomatique qui revient souvent en match international que ce soit au championnat du monde hockey ou à celui des moins de 20 ans et qui l'a déjà coûté la victoire à plusieurs reprises.
il faudra montrer un autre visage contre les Américains qui ne sont pas venus pour l'argent (dans tous les sens du terme).


----------



## yret (28 Février 2010)

à part cela, que pensez-vous du bilan français ? 11 médailles mais

constat rapide: 6 médailles au biathlon, 3 (de bronze) au snow ... 1 leader qui tient son rang (or de Jason Lamy Chapuis)


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Février 2010)

Notre niveau habituel :mouais: qui varie au gré des olympiades mais bien peu


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2010)

M'en fout.

Marre de ce nationalisme sportif. Ceux qui ont eu des médailles récoltent le fruit de leur travail acharné et la France n'a rien à faire là-dedans. Elle ne sort pas plus grandie qu'amoindrie parce qu'un type c'est ramassé sur les fesses dans une patinoire ou qu'une skieuse c'est pris un gadin dans un slalom.

Cette arithmétique des breloques, c'est qui me fatigue les plus à chaque olympiade.

Bon, comme le ministère refile une récompense pour chaque médaille, c'est toujours ça d'économisé pour le contribuable.


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Février 2010)

Et sans même parlé de la France (quelle idée), j'aime beaucoup la question du jour sur l'équipe :
"Le ski français est-il au bord du gouffre?".
'tain, c'est sûr. Et le ski autrichien, je ne t'en parle même pas. Ça vaut plus rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2010)

Canada.

Normal. Sur l'ensemble du tournoi, c'est l'équipe qui a montré le meilleur hockey, même si ça ne fut pas constant.

Les U.S.A. ont terminé comme ils avaient commencé : brouillons, opportunistes. Ils ont étrangement pêché dans la conduite du palais. Ils leur a manqué une certaine intelligence de jeu.

Maintenant, lâcher en OT n'est pas non plus une déroute.

Le Canada finalement devrait-on dire. Crosby peut passer pour le héros de son peuple, mais je trouve que l'équipe valait bien plus que ses individualités. C'est un collectif qui a remporté ce titre.


----------



## fedo (1 Mars 2010)

incroyable, Crosby sauve le Canada après l'égalisation 2-2 à 24 secondes à faire par l'excellent Zach Parise.
comme dans un rêve Crosby, la superstar délivre le Canada à 4 contre 4 en prolongation.

Ovechkin doit pleurer.

sur le match la défense canadienne a le dessus globalement, idem pour l'attaque.

ça joue la trappe des 2 côtés.

mais à 4 contre 4 le talent peut faire basculer le match.

pas de Goldman Zach (Parise), mais Crosby, Staal & Nash


----------



## twinworld (1 Mars 2010)

ben voilà, l'aventure olympique, c'est fini pour 4 ans. 

en 2014, on pourra pas veiller toute la nuit, connerie !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2010)

Ce n'est vraiment pas un vol. Les canadiens étaient au-dessus.

Par moment, j'avais l'impression que les ricains n'étaient plus vraiment dans le match. Jamais là où le palet se trouvait, ils jouaient comme à contre-temps. Je pense qu'ils étaient cuits physiquement et que la lucidité s'en ressentait. Rafalsky notamment était en dessous de ce qu'il avait produit jusque là.

Mais bon, eux non plus, sur l'ensemble du tournoi, n'ont pas volé leur médaille.

Mon seul regret est pour les Slovaques. Ils tenaient le bronze et l'ont laissé filer stupidement.

P.S. : il y avait aussi Neil Young dans le public.


----------



## fedo (1 Mars 2010)

> Rafalsky notamment était en dessous de ce qu'il avait produit jusque là.



certains canadiens aussi (Getzlaf pas dans son meilleur soir).

on aurait dit que la fatigue du tournoi pesait sur le match.
la profondeur canadienne a fait la différence.

chez les moins de 20 ans aussi, les 2 nations dominent...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Voilà, c'est enfin fini.


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409105 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est enfin fini.



La fermeture est donc imminente  

A dans 4 ans


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409105 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est enfin fini.


Bon
On peut parler Q, alors ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2010)

On va pas se le cacher, trop de biathlon tue le biathlon (non, mais honnêtement, le ski de fond c'est quand même vraiment, mais alors vraiment chiant...) et on a tous fini par penser à ça...

[YOUTUBE]OuC8alWT34w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yret (1 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et sans même parlé de la France (quelle idée), j'aime beaucoup la question du jour sur l'équipe :
> "Le ski français est-il au bord du gouffre?".
> 'tain, c'est sûr. Et le ski autrichien, je ne t'en parle même pas. Ça vaut plus rien.



Et pourtant c'est faux ! Certes les jeux sont un échec mais dans les diverses coupes du monde (qui se jouent chaque week-end), l'équipe de france de ski se comporte vraiment bien (hommes et femmes) ... 

Je pense que les conditions de neige n'ont pas favorisé les skieurs habitués à des pistes glacées principalement ...


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

yret a dit:


> Je pense que les conditions de neige n'ont pas favorisé les skieurs habitués à des pistes glacées principalement ...



Un peu facile je trouve, l'eau était trop humide et la neige trop blanche peut être !!  :mouais:

Il faut tout simplement s'avouer que le ski Français n'est pas terrible     malgré les superbes  domaines skiable dont jouissent les skieurs pro, c'est ça qui dérange  :mouais:, on a tout pour réussir mais on se vautre lamentablement  

Pas de la faute des gars sur les planches, eux sont au max, faute à la formation et aux écoles de ski pas à niveau il me semble


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Il faut tout simplement s'avouer que le ski Français n'est pas terrible     malgré les superbes  domaines skiable dont jouissent les skieurs pro, c'est ça qui dérange  :mouais:, *on* a tout pour réussir mais *on* se vautre lamentablement


Tu n'as pas eu de médaille, toi non plus ?!


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu de médaille, toi non plus ?!



même pas celle en chocolat   :bebe:


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

Ah les commentaires sportifs. Toujours un délice de gens qui savent mieux que les sportifs de haut niveau concernés.

D'ailleurs ceux qui ont bien retranscrit cela, c'est Bosetto et Lizeroux suite à une question débile d'un des guignols de France Télévision.


Quand tout le monde comprendra qu'un résultat sportif c'est l'addition d'un :
- état de forme
- état psychologique
- énorme coup de chance

Sur des JO, il s'agit pour la plupart d'une seule et unique course. L'enjeu est bien plus grand qu'une coupe du monde, et la pression qui va avec.
Certains surmontent ça très bien, d'autres moins.


Bref. Même si la moisson de médailles pour la France est en dessous des espérances que les médias plaçaient en eux, les athlètes n'ont pas de quoi rougir. L'équipe de France Alpin va bien, au vu du nombre d'athlètes placés en coupe du monde.

Tout comme ceux qui ont tiré a boulet rouge sur la pauvre française qui se plante avant même la première porte. Sur le coup, j'ai souris moi aussi parce que ce genre d'accident arrive rarement, mais il existe. Par contre, je n'oublie pas tout le boulot qu'elle a fourni pour arriver aux JO et le désastre que cela procure chez elle.

Foutez leur la paix, ou montrez avec vos belles théories que vous êtes capable de faire mieux.
10 billets de 50 que même pas 10% d'entre vous (l'écrieur et BackCat ne comptent pas, je sais qu'ils le feraient) seraient capable de se jeter dans un mur de descente sans se chier dessus avant le départ.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2010)

Bah moi je préfère le spécial


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah les commentaires sportifs. Toujours un délice de gens qui savent mieux que les sportifs de haut niveau concernés.



Ça me rappelle la remarque d'un journaliste qui, pendant un match de hockey sur glace, faisait une analogie avec le football. Et le pauvre sportif commentateur obligé de s'y rapporter deux interventions plus tard Navrant


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

Aaaah les commentaires sportifs. Toujours un délice de gens qui savent mieux que les sportifs de haut niveau concernés    




Gronounours a dit:


> Foutez leur la paix, ou montrez avec vos belles théories que vous êtes capable de faire mieux.
> 10 billets de 50 que même pas 10% d'entre vous (l'écrieur et BackCat ne comptent pas, je sais qu'ils le feraient) seraient capable de se jeter dans un mur de descente sans se chier dessus avant le départ.



Aaaah les commentaires de post. Toujours un délice de gens qui savent mieux que les gens concernés    :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Aaaah les commentaires de post. Toujours un délice de gens qui savent mieux que les gens concernés    :mouais:



Hinhinhin.©


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Hinhinhin.©



Il est au pied des pistes&#8230;














&#8230;de l'aéroport, sc3fab&#8230;













&#8230;il sait donc de quoi il cause, lui&#8230;







&#8230;:rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est au pied des pistes
> de l'aéroport, sc3fab
> il sait donc de quoi il cause, lui
> :rateau:



P'tin   

Comment t'as deviné que je bossais à coté de Roissy


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Foutez leur la paix, ou montrez avec vos belles théories que vous êtes capable de faire mieux.
> 10 billets de 50 que même pas 10% d'entre vous (l'écrieur et BackCat ne comptent pas, je sais qu'ils le feraient) seraient capable de se jeter dans un mur de descente sans se chier dessus avant le départ.



Ca ne fait que 500 euros, mes déchets de matière fécale vâlent plus que ça dans mon restaurant vezoulien gastronomique   

Voilà le seul plat que je sert pour 500 euros vu ma renommée.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah moi je préfère le spécial



Et moi le curling   


Sinon, dans _journaliste sportif_, y aurait pas comme une contradiction ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mars 2010)

yret a dit:


> Et pourtant c'est faux ! Certes les jeux sont un échec mais dans les diverses coupes du monde (qui se jouent chaque week-end), l'équipe de france de ski se comporte vraiment bien (hommes et femmes) ...
> 
> Je pense que les conditions de neige n'ont pas favorisé les skieurs habitués à des pistes glacées principalement ...



Oui oui, c'était de l'humour, que je faisais. Parce que, justement, dire que l'équipe de France de ski alpin est au bord du gouffre parce qu'elle n'a rien ramené des JO, c'est comme dire que l'équipe d'Autriche masculine est au bord du gouffre, parce qu'elle n'a également aucune médaille. Ça serait aussi con.

Alors certes, l'équipe de France n'est pas au niveau de l'équipe d'Autriche. Mais elle est quand même bien mieux qu'il y a quelques saisons, quand plus personne n'arrivait à rien. Là, il y a un vrai groupe technique, chez les hommes comme chez les femmes, avec plusieurs skieurs capables d'aller chercher des titres.

Des titres.
Justement.

Il y a des sports pour lesquels les JO sont l'épreuve reine. En athlétisme, en patinage, certainement.
Mais dans les sports où la suprématie mondiale se joue chaque année sur une coupe du monde à une dizaine d'étapes, les compétitions d'un jour, JO ou championnat du Monde, ne sont que des cerises sur le gâteau, des bonus dans une carrière.
Perso, je préfère savoir que Jean-Baptiste Grange a gagné le globe de cristal de sa spécialité l'an dernier que de savoir qu'Antoine Dénériaz était le champion olympique de la descente en 2006. Parce que derrière Grange, il y a une équipe tirée par des résultats réguliers. Alors que derrière Dénériaz, il n'y avait pas grand chose.

J'aime bien tonio, mais son titre olympique était un accident. Il était près, mais il était surtout le seul. Lorsqu'il a glané son or olympique, ça faisait deux ans qu'il n'avait plus rien gagné en coupe du monde. Alors qu'un Lizeroux, qui ne gagne rien sur UNE épreuve, sera au pire deuxième de la coupe du monde de slalom cette année, lui qui l'an dernier vivait encore dans l'ombre du leader de l'équipe de France, Grange, blessé en cette fin de saison.

Je préfère ça parce que je connais nombre de grands skieurs qui n'ont pas su conquérir l'Or olympique. A commencer par Luc Alphand, le commentateur de ces JO.
Pas bon, d'ailleurs, comme commentateur. Autant Montillet était pertinente, autant Lucio il était dilettante. Juste il mettait une claque à l'autre buse de Boyon de temps en temps.
Bref, Alphand, grand champion, 1 globe général, 5 globe de spécialités, 12 victoires en coupe du monde, et pourtant, aucune médaille olympique, juste un petit bronze en championnat du monde...
Bref.






sc3fab a dit:


> Un peu facile je trouve, l'eau était trop humide et la neige trop blanche peut être !!  :mouais:
> 
> Il faut tout simplement s'avouer que le ski Français n'est pas terrible     malgré les superbes  domaines skiable dont jouissent les skieurs pro, c'est ça qui dérange  :mouais:, on a tout pour réussir mais on se vautre lamentablement
> 
> Pas de la faute des gars sur les planches, eux sont au max, faute à la formation et aux écoles de ski pas à niveau il me semble



Ah merde, un con qui n'y connait rien.
Je vais essayer de pointer juste un truc, pour ceux qui sont loin de ces réalités, et qui ont envie d'être moins con.

*Les sportifs de haut niveau en discipline hivernale, la France n'en a rien a secouer*. Toute l'année, elle se désintéresse d'eux. Une fois tous les quatre ans, une fois tous les deux ans, il y a une manifestation un peu télévisée, et là, une cohorte de types autorisés à dire n'importe quoi sur le petit écran viennent EXIGER des résultats de gens qu'ils ne connaissent pas et dont ils ignorent tout de leur vie, et de leurs sports.

Le Ski français va très bien, merci. Il dispose d'une formation au top, d'un repérage impeccable, quant aux écoles de ski, auquel tu ne connais rien, elles sont enviées dans bien des pays, y compris l'Autriche et la Suisse qui n'hésitent jamais à venir piocher dans les effectifs de l'ESF ou du Club Med (très bonne formation, le Club).

Les équipes de France de Ski, il leur manque un truc, c'est du pognon.
Des moyens, quoi.
Les principaux sponsors de l'Equipe de France de ski (alpin et nordique), ce sont les ministères de la défense et de l'économie. Grange est militaire, c'est pas son métier, c'est son fixe. Il est obligé d'y aller deux ou trois mois par an, il gagne 1 500 &#8364; par mois tout mouillé. Lizeroux, il est douanier, comme beaucoup d'autres dans son cas. Il gagne pareil, 1200, 1500. C'est ça leur sponsor principal.
Ça fait pas lourd pour financer une saison.

Parce que, dans l'équipe de France, il faut aussi avoir un bon banquier, gentil. Parce que la Coupe de Monde se passe sur trois continents, mais c'est toi, le sportif, qui avance les frais. La Fédé te rembourse deux mois après. En Alpin, où tu commences la saison par les USA et le Canada, t'as intérêt à débuter avec un peu de trésorerie... 
Après, si tu gagnes, tu fais un peux de blé. C'est Grange qui a gagné le plus de primes l'an dernier, un peu moins de 300 000 &#8364; sur la saison. A peine le mensuel d'un joueur de l'équipe de foot de Montpellier.

Ces sports sont super mal financés, notamment parce que les grands médias s'en désintéressent. Non seulement je comprends la réaction de Théaux, lorsqu'il dit que le Ski, c'est sur Eurosport toute l'année, et qu'il n'a pas de compte à rendre à France Télévision, mais je l'approuve.

Si l'équipe de France fait de bons résultats en JO depuis quelques éditions, c'est uniquement parce que un tout petit sport extrêmement minoritaire, le biathlon, est devenue une grande spécialité française, par la grâce de quelques acharnés qui y sont construire une équipe pour contester l'exclusivité norvégienne et allemande de ce sport inconnu, sauf des chasseurs alpins.

Et le biathlon, comme le fond, ou le combiné nordique, ou le saut, ce sont des sports dans lequel un sportif peut s'aligner sur 4, 5, 6 courses différentes. Et autant de chances de médailles.

En ski alpin, il y a cinq épreuves. Et dans l'histoire du ski alpin, des champions capables de gagner dans les cinq épreuves, il y en a eu 5 chez les hommes, et 3 ou 4 chez les femmes, dans toute l'histoire du ski.
Ça fait pas besef, comme on dit à Chambéry.









Gronounours a dit:


> 10 billets de 50 que même pas 10% d'entre vous (l'écrieur et BackCat ne comptent pas, je sais qu'ils le feraient) seraient capable de se jeter dans un mur de descente sans se chier dessus avant le départ.



BackCat est une danseuse de slalom, il se chie dès qu'il y a de la pente et de toute façons, les skis de super-G sont déjà trop lourds pour lui. 
Quant à moi, vu mon âge avancé, faudrait plus de parieurs que ça pour que je me remette sur un départ de piste de vitesse.
Mais... :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

encore un con qui connait tout


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> encore un con



Tu te prend pour Alain Delon ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> encore un con qui connait tout


Sauf qu'il argumente, lui 


m'sieur l'écrieur


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> encore un con qui connait tout&#8230;


Les commentaires sportifs que ce soit dans ce fil, ou sur celui du rugby (ou ailleurs), ou les posteurs ne sont jamais contents de l'équipe, de l'athlète, et passent leur temps à les dénigrer...
À dire qu'ils auraient mis tel ou tel joueurs, que untel est une tanche, ça commence à me fatiguer...
Que vous puissiez être déçu, je le comprends...
Mais que vous passiez votre temps à agonir les sportifs de façon pathologique, c'est tuant&#8230;
Pouvez pas être un peu positif et respecter ces mêmes sportifs ?!...
C'est vous qui êtes sur la piste/stade, etc ?????????


Bande de Kévin(s) !


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5411651 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te prend pour Alain Delon ?



pas bête, on pourrait lancer un concours   



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah merde, un con qui n'y connait rien.
> Je vais essayer de pointer juste un truc, pour ceux qui sont loin de ces réalités, et qui ont envie d'être moins con.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces sports sont super mal financés, notamment parce que les grands médias s'en désintéressent. Non seulement je comprends la réaction de Théaux, lorsqu'il dit que le Ski, c'est sur Eurosport toute l'année, et qu'il n'a pas de compte à rendre à France Télévision, mais je l'approuve.



Tiens j'avais failli oublier cette réaction de Théaux. Il a fait mouche là dessus et c'est très bien.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Nan mais bon le ski, c'est pas du sport de toute façon. C'est juste une activité pour ceux qui veulent risquer de se péter une jambe pour un prix exorbitant et alourdir le trou de la sécu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Les sportifs de haut niveau en discipline hivernale, la France n'en a rien a secouer*.


 
Le jour ou le KOP de Val d'Izère foutra sur la gueule des Ultras de Pralognan la Vanoise à coup de battons, ça changera peut-être.

A croire que les fans de ski c'est rien que des tapettes !


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> encore un con qui connait tout




Oh mais si tu veux m'expliquer le ski, je t'en prie, la piste est à toi.
Parce que jusque-là, t'as pas montré grand chose, mais je suis persuadé que tu en as laissé sous la semelle, mon grand...


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oh mais si tu veux m'expliquer le ski, je t'en prie, la piste est à toi.
> Parce que jusque-là, t'as pas montré grand chose, mais je suis persuadé que tu en as laissé sous la semelle, mon grand...


Et en plus, il est supporter du Stade Français !...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le jour ou le KOP de Val d'Izère foutra sur la gueule des Ultras de Pralognan la Vanoise à coup de battons, ça changera peut-être.



Mettre entre abrutis de la Maurienne et dégénérés de la Yaute Savoie, c'est pas possible.



> A croire que les fans de ski c'est rien que des tapettes !



Les fans de slalom, seulement...  (  BC :love: :rateau: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Et en plus, il est supporter du Stade Français !...



L'autre zèbre, là ?
Oh malheur.

Et en F1, il supporte Mac Laren ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et en plus, il est supporter du Stade Français !...


 
Faut pas êt' malin pour supporter un stade aussi...
C'est lourd.


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oh mais si tu veux m'expliquer le ski, je t'en prie, la piste est à toi.
> Parce que jusque-là, t'as pas montré grand chose, mais je suis persuadé que tu en as laissé sous la semelle, mon grand...





l'écrieur a dit:


> L'autre zèbre, là ?





tirhum a dit:


> ça commence à me fatiguer...



P'tit rappel pour les gens atteint de meloni-mythomanite aigue : 

License IV du Bar MacG

Concernant l'aspect formel du forum :
Au bar la tolérance et le respect sont de rigueur. Chacun peut venir parler en toute simplicité ou avec éloquence d'un sujet ou répondre à un sujet existant mais en veillant toujours à ce que le contenu reste en accord avec les conditions d'utilisation. De plus, chacun possède le droit simple et légitime de ne pas lire un sujet, de ne pas y répondre. Ceci semble basique mais certains semblent oublier la relativité du jugement humain et des différences entre les goûts et les couleurs des membres. Autrement dit, si un sujet ne vous intéresse pas (ou son auteur) PASSEZ VOTRE CHEMIN !.


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> P'tit rappel pour les gens atteint de meloni-mythomanite aigue :
> 
> License IV du Bar MacG
> 
> ...


Bien sûr, se camoufler derrière le règlement  
Pour justifier des posts avec des jugements à l'emporte pièce
T'es pas le premier à faire ça 

Sans déconner, relis-toi : personne ne trouve grâce à tes yeux...
Sont tous nuls, ces sportifs !... :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2010)

Et sinon les paralympiques?  C'est bientôt. Mais tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Y a d'autres forum qui ont trouvé la solution magique    



> J'avais prévenu, je voulais éviter d'en arriver à de telles extrémités, mais étant donné le manque de civisme des adhérents au forum et le laxisme des modérateurs, je me dois d'instaurer une loi à la con visant à punir les floodeurs et pourrisseurs en tout genre. Voici les peines encourues :
> - Orthographe de merde manifeste ou flood -> retrait de 5 posts au compteur
> - Post de Kikoo lol qui ne sert à rien -> Modification automatique de l'avatar du coupable par une image représentant un Kevin boutonneux de 14 ans
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h09 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Et sinon les paralympiques?  C'est bientôt. Mais tout le monde s'en fout.



Ca dépend des disciplines, faut que ce soit fun aussi


----------



## Gronounours (3 Mars 2010)

Le géorgien en luge serait donc le premier à pouvoir enchainer JO et JO paralympique.


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

Difficile d'expliquer des choses à des gens qui n'écoutent pas   :mouais:



tirhum a dit:


> Bien sûr, se camoufler derrière le règlement
> Pour justifier des posts avec des jugements à l'emporte pièce
> T'es pas le premier à faire ça



Vous avez l'habitude d'insulter les gens dans les forums ?? Donc, un petit rappel du réglement pour ne pas sombrer dans le n'importe quoi  
Mais une chose est sur, c'est courageux, très courageux  



tirhum a dit:


> Sans déconner, relis-toi : personne ne trouve grâce à tes yeux...



Justement c'est ce que je fais, 



sc3fab a dit:


> Pas de la faute des gars sur les planches, eux sont au max, faute à la formation et aux écoles de ski pas à niveau il me semble



juste une petite remarque, lis bien avant de poster  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> :sleep:



je sais excuse moi, pas l'habitude de tendre la joue


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5412012 a dit:
			
		

> handicapés



Je propose le saut à monoski pour unijambistes.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Le géorgien en luge serait donc le premier à pouvoir enchainer JO et JO paralympique.



malheureusement je crois qu'une luge en sapin ne soit pas homologuée ne serait-ce que pour le poids et je ne parle pas du fait qu'il faille le pousser pour partir quoi que vu qu'on parle handisport...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mars 2010)

'scuse moi pour le "con", c'est un tic de langage que j'ai pris en vivant dans le sud. C'est pas une insulte, c'est une ponctuation.


Sinon, pour le reste, t'as quand même à peu près tout faux.


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2010)

Olympisme pets et amour&#8230; 
ôtez moi un doute c'est fini le festival des pubs coca sur neige artificielle ?

Dans le doute je ferme, histoire que l'ambiance retombe (la neige)


----------

